# Some advice/my 2c



## morbid9 (Oct 26, 2006)

New here for the most part, been lurking around the forums for a month or two but always seem afraid to post for some reason :?

Small bio on myself..

I have had DP/DR for about 4 months. It all started from a lot of stress going on and a panic attack (trying to remember if alcohol was involved..). It seemed like that first week was the worst, I remember how objects appeared "shimmering" and I felt totally disconnected from my body.. and after that initial stage it seemed to get a little better. These past 4 months it seemed like some weeks were better then others.

For some reason in the morning I feel the worst and it gets better throughout the day.. Almost feels like I'm completely normal right before I go to bed (which is why I have trouble falling asleep because it feels great!). Can anyone else relate to that?

Anyways, for the past month I have felt like I'm getting better everyday, everytime I go to sleep I almost feel like I will wake up the next morning and be cured. Sometimes I even go hours without thinking about it.

The disadvantage that I have is in my careerfield, taking meds is not an option sadly to say. I can't even really risk talking to a phyciatrist/phychologist, so I have tried to find alternative routes to pursue this..

Some of this advice I got from this forum and you may have already read this but it really has helped me a bunch.

-I follow a very strict healthy diet, eat 3 meals a day and usually a snack in between each meal. Some of the supplements/vitamins I take are Vitamin B-6, multivitamins, fishoil, flax seed, and whey protein. It seems like I can skip most of everything except the vitamin b-6, I think that helps a lot..

-I try to keep myself busy as possible! In the morning (M-F) I swim laps for about an hour, go to the gym straight after work, and in the evening I jog a few miles. (sure I take a day of rest every now and then)

-I always make sure to get at least 7 hours of sleep..

-One thing I noticed was keeping a positive attitude helps me immensely. Telling myself that one day this will all be gone. Just by talking to people about my condition (I just told someone for the first time yesterday) seems to give me relief. I always think about my future goals too, long term and short term.

Thats all I can really think of right now.. who knows tomorrow might be worse/better.. but you just have to keep trucken! 

Feel free to send me a PM or whatever, nice to meet yall.


----------



## twinsandone (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks so much for your positive outlook. It's really nice to hear that it does get better. My DP/DR came in after a panic attack too. I will try and be positive and hpefully be like you one day


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

